# Rave: Killing Yourself



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 13, 2011)

So as y'all know, Alice in Chians is pretty kickass band, and this We Die Young EP is so fucking hard to find, as it's only on casette and vinyl and goes for about Â£160 on eBay. I'm really bummed because it has the best version of Killing Yourself ever. Much better than the version on their 1988 Demo.

Killing Yourself

Any rare albums/EPs you wish you could get?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 13, 2011)

Darn you and your misleading thread title, Jared.

DARN YOU.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 13, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Darn you and your misleading thread title, Jared.
> 
> DARN YOU.


 
Lol, I didn't mean it to sound like this was a rave about how awesome killing yourself is.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

Jared said:


> Lol, I didn't mean it to sound like this was a rave about how awesome killing yourself is.


 
Suurrreee you did. :V


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Suurrreee you did. :V


 
Well you should realise by now that approximately 100% of my threads are about music :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 13, 2011)

Why don't you post about music in the subforum dedicated to it?


----------



## FallenGlory (Mar 13, 2011)

well then dont put them in rants and raves with suicide titles then?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, killing yourself is awesome, I killed myself once and I think I may do it again tomorrow. I have a friend who kills himself every day.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's another one; the Precipitate EP by Interpol has the best version of A Time To Be So Small on it, and I can't find it anywhere. I can understand making it limited edition, but 300 copies? C'mon.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2011)

At first I was like ??? then I saw Jared and I assumed AiC and I was right.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> At first I was like ??? then I saw Jared and I assumed AiC and I was right.



Yeah, well done, mate.


----------



## Brace (Mar 13, 2011)

Because suicide is painless 
It brings on many changes 
and I can take or leave it if I please.


----------



## Thaily (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Yeah, killing yourself is awesome, I killed myself once and I think I may do it again tomorrow. I have a friend who kills himself every day.


 
La petite mort doesn't count


----------



## Holsety (Mar 13, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Why don't you post about music in the subforum dedicated to it?


 Jashwa stop reminding the people here to stop doing things wrong, it makes them feel bad ):<


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 13, 2011)

AiC is a kickass band +1.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 13, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> AiC is a kickass band +1.


 
My This button won't work.

Yeah, they are probably the best grunge/metal band out there. I say metal because, if I could rename grunge, I'd called it Blues Metal.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 13, 2011)

Jared said:


> So as y'all know, Alice in Chians is pretty kickass band,


 
I didn't know that...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2011)

Thaily said:


> La petite mort doesn't count


 
lol


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 13, 2011)

Just for you, Jared.  :3c


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 14, 2011)

I know the feeling. There are two versions of Sodom's debut LP "Obsessed by Cruelty" but one of them isn't available anymore. Didn't stop me, I'm such a dork that I got the European vinyl version of it from eBay for about â‚¬30-â‚¬40.

I also got the limited edition of Sodom's "M-16" from eBay with two bonus tracks even though that album is like, ten years old. It wasn't too expensive, but a rarity nonetheless.

I've also wanted to get their "Til Death Do Us Unite" album. There's nothing special about it but for some reason it's next to impossible to find, I dunno what the hell's up with that. I've also wanted to get Manowar's "Hail to England" album on vinyl because I'm a total hipster who hates CDs. :V

EDIT:
Wait, Blues Metal? Doesn't Metal kinda originate from Blues to begin with?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

Jared said:


> Lol, I didn't mean it to sound like this was a rave about how awesome killing yourself is.


If you did, I'd give you Kudos for drawing attention in a witty way.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 14, 2011)

Jared said:


> Lol, I didn't mean it to sound like this was a rave about how awesome killing yourself is.


 
I came to this thread thinking it would be epic. 

I was disappoint. v.v


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 14, 2011)

In TF2, I commit suicide all the time. There can only be one of me, and the other one usually seems to be chasing my ass :V
Or maybe should I have mentioned time-travel, paradoxes etc...


Any way, I'm not familiar with the song. Never heard of the band, either.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 14, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Just for you, Jared.  :3c


 
Huh?


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 14, 2011)

[yt]-2Ag4B4m0Cs[/yt]


----------

